# EMS Bible verses?



## codealy (Jul 1, 2015)

I have been wondering for a while now. Are there any bible verses for EMS, such as the one for Law Enforcement, " Blessed are the peacemakers for they shall be called the children of God"?


----------



## Flying (Jul 1, 2015)

Assigning a verse to a profession is just plain wrong. I would much rather try to describe the best traits of the people who work in EMS.
Patience, doing things without complaining, and humility come to mind; but those ought to be sought in everyone.


He drank of the wine and became drunk, and uncovered himself inside his tent.

Have you found honey? Eat only what you need, That you not have it in excess and vomit it. Let your foot rarely be in your neighbor's house, Or he will become weary of you and hate you.

But when he heard it, he said, “Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 1, 2015)

"As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I shall fear no MRSA."

At least that's what we would recite when we went to a certain hospital that was heavy on the MRSA and had valley in the name.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jul 2, 2015)

Flying said:


> Assigning a verse to a profession is just plain wrong.


But what will I get tattoed under my star of life?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 2, 2015)

I wonder what the Bible verse for a PA would be...?


----------



## EMSComeLately (Jul 2, 2015)

Probably just stick with "thou shalt not kill"

Maybe something about coveting thy partner, too.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jul 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I wonder what the Bible verse for a PA would be...?


Thou shall not kill those who ask if you are a medical assistant.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Thou shall not kill those who ask if you are a medical assistant.


 
Arnt they the same thing?


----------



## Brandon O (Jul 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I wonder what the Bible verse for a PA would be...?



"Were you called while a slave? Do not worry about it; but if you are able also to become free, rather do that." -- 1 Corinthians 7:21-31

 But I jest.


----------



## Smitty213 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thou shalt not bear false witness to 911 calltakers?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2015)

*Luke 10:34* _He went to him and  bound up his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he set him on his own animal and brought him to an inn and took care of him._


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2015)

Thou shalt never allow the "Q" word to spill from your lips.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jul 6, 2015)

Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's posting location.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 12, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> *Luke 10:34* _He went to him and  bound up his wounds, *pouring on oil and wine*. Then he set him on his own animal and brought him to an inn and took care of him._



I don't know about the oil, but I'll try ordering wine from Support next shift.  
If they object, I'll make up some freedom of religion argument.


----------



## Meursault (Jul 13, 2015)

Ecclesiastes 3:18-20+22 said:
			
		

> I said in my heart concerning the sons of men, that God would prove them, and shew them to be like beasts.
> Therefore the death of man, and of beasts is one, and the condition of them both is equal: as man dieth, so they also die: all things breathe alike, and man hath nothing more than beast: all things are subject to vanity.
> And all things go to one place: of earth they were made, and into earth they return together.
> And I have found that nothing is better than for a man to rejoice in his work, and that this is his portion.


(okay, so I have a favorite book)


			
				Revelation 9:6 said:
			
		

> And in those days, men shall seek death and shall not find it. And they shall desire to die: and death shall fly from them.


----------



## Stownsend91 (Jan 14, 2021)

*Matthew 10:8* 
Heal the sick, raise the dead, cleanse those who have leprosy, drive out demons. Freely you have received; freely give.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 14, 2021)

Psalms 38:7... Though that is more of a patient complaint.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thou shall always pet the doggos and cats. Or the first part of Romans 13:6

“This is also why you pay taxes”


----------



## Emily Starton (Apr 2, 2021)

"The greatest glory in living lies not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall."


----------



## Comfort Care (Apr 4, 2021)

" Thou shalt not Nitro Inferior MI" 😂


----------



## CarSevenFour (Apr 5, 2021)

I was watching a British actor read the Gospel according to Mark (David Suchet) on YouTube and it struck me how many people called for Jesus to come and render aid. I never realized how many people He helped until hearing rather than reading Mark. Jesus flat out sent demons packing back to where they came from. In a sense, He was the very first "First Responder." Many of us tried to emulate His compassion for the sick and injured as a role model, especially when assisting ODs at 0400 when you need more patience than usual. Being able to cast out demons would be quite the skill to have when handling extremely dangerous psychs/5150s who definitely seemed to be possessed by something akin to pure evil, complete with black eyes signaling murderous intent. For that, we had 4-point leathers.


----------



## pregnancywhine (Apr 29, 2021)

Stownsend91 said:


> *Matthew 10:8*
> Heal the sick, raise the dead, cleanse those who have leprosy, drive out demons. Freely you have received; freely give.


Very nice quote. Love it.


----------

